
PSA: do not use Revolut if you're dealing with cryptocurrency in any way - LongPen
In one transaction, I sold almost 15 ETH on localethereum, funds released from escrow, and now more than two weeks later I get this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gallery&#x2F;AiBwZ7h<p>Note that I had a balance on Revolut even before that transfer, which they don&#x27;t bother mentioning.<p>So 15 ETH lost, and more than 3000 EUR lost as well, plus the previous balance, + time lost, + stress, + lawyer costs.<p>After searching their message on Google, it seems that I&#x27;m not the only victim of this business practice. I&#x27;m obviously sueing; wish me normality (therefore not luck, because I shouldn&#x27;t need luck to get my money back + damages)!<p>Do not use Revolut!
======
digianarchist
I'm assuming the transfer was fraudulent and they've attempted to reverse it?

